# Erica's Sunburst Cable Sweater



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

This pattern was created by Erica Patberg after a photo was posted requesting a pattern. None was found, so amazing Erica created it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

She sure is a very talented designer, very creative in the shaping


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So, where's the pattern?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I stand in profound awe! She has a gift that not many have. I am just amazed how simple she makes it look.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I remember this! And loved it! Just am AMAZED and speechless that she has recreated it so quickly!!! WOW!


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Hgayle, 
u can go to Erica's web blog www.cogknits.com & see the sweater plus it's story & purchase it for $7.... there are many of us doing this KAL ...questmiller was the 1st to complete & post her pic of her finished sweater...it's quite beautiful isn't it?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice work on your sweater!


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

charlenekbenton said:


> Hgayle,
> u can go to Erica's web blog www.cogknits.com & see the sweater plus it's story & purchase it for $7.... there are many of us doing this KAL ...questmiller was the 1st to complete & post her pic of her finished sweater...it's quite beautiful isn't it?


Thanks, Charlene...


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! I love your sweater. I had no idea what the back of the sweater looks like. Thanks for the extra view. Did you have any problems using a new pattern?


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

It turned out great!! Yes where is the pattern??I remember there was quite a few of us that wanted it


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

charlenekbenton said:


> Hgayle,
> u can go to Erica's web blog www.cogknits.com & see the sweater plus it's story & purchase it for $7.... there are many of us doing this KAL ...questmiller was the 1st to complete & post her pic of her finished sweater...it's quite beautiful isn't it?


Thank you, and I will do just that! I just pray that I can do mine a quarter as well as she has done!


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

barcar said:


> Wow! I love your sweater. I had no idea what the back of the sweater looks like. Thanks for the extra view. Did you have any problems using a new pattern?


There were a couple of hitches here and there but when we sent Erica an email about it she would fix it and things worked out pretty well. All in all it was a very easy pattern. I will probably do another one for my daughter.


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Www.cogknits.com


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's fabulous


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the way this sweater pulls in at center front for such lovely shaping. It's just BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

There is still a KAL (Knit along) going on now for the beautiful cardigan, if interested follow link below - seem to be quite a lot of KPers participating and sharing tips and solving problems as we go. Erica has been extremely helpful and done an absolutely amazing job developing this pattern to meet the original picture and request. All the participants are also so helpful to each other - and it is amazing to watch all the jackets grow around the world !!

Cheers - Flyssie

"Erica's SUNDIAL Cardigan - DOES ANYONE RECOGNISE THIS PATTERN ?"
on the Knitting Paradise Forum.

You can read it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3124477&t=158381

 link 

You will not receive additional notifications about this topic
until you view it, so there could be multiple replies.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good Job! Your sweater looks great :thumbup: 

My pieces are blocking right now -- sans sleeves, as I plan to knit them top down in the round and see how that works. I'm thinking of putting the i-cord on before I knit the sleeves too so I won't have them in the way and adding weight as I knit the i-cord.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to www.cogknits.com that is Erica's page.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome sweater,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

What a lovely pattern design. Erica is definately very talented.

Your knitting is great, and I love the colour choice.

Great work all round!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! very very nice! thanks for the pattern link


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is by far the coolest sweater I have seen yet. Going after the pattern RIGHT NOW. Beautiful job..WOW


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just wonderful! You look great in it too!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Amazing. Love it.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What an amazingly different style and so beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful design!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

questmiller said:


> This pattern was created by Erica Patberg after a photo was posted requesting a pattern. None was found, so amazing Erica created it!


Wow, amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

That is one fabulous sweater!!!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, looks great.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This looks fabulous and fantastic on you. I saw the pattern but wondered what all that "extra" around the middle would look like on a real person. Thanks for posing wearing it... it looks wonderful. I am going to have to take another (serious) look at that pattern!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

wow - A SHOWSTOPPER!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very beautiful and flattering.. I love it!!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

That is fantastic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice sweater!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting it. There is a free one week download on her site.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice work. Looks fantastic.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! What a unique design.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

what size did you do?


----------



## grammy to 3 (Jun 1, 2012)

A very unique sweater!! maybe a trend will follow??


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a very pretty sweater.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern and very nice knitting! After all the talk, it's wonderful to see the pattern knitted up. The original picture probably didn't have the lovely cable work in the back. Compliments to you and Erica!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it! on my to do list!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a talent, what a gorgeous sweater.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Thank you for posting it. There is a free one week download on her site.


I went to the website and was able to download for no charge. You are able to make a donation if you wish.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

Fantastic job!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This looks fabulous and fantastic on you. I saw the pattern but wondered what all that "extra" around the middle would look like on a real person. Thanks for posing wearing it... it looks wonderful. I am going to have to take another (serious) look at that pattern!


Amy, it really doesn't seem to add "extra" bulk because Erica has built in bust, waist and hip shaping into the design :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> I went to the website and was able to download for no charge. You are able to make a donation if you wish.


I think most of us did make a donation because Erica was so gracious and generous to do this for us :thumbup:

For anyone just now jumping into making this sweater, there is one error on Page 6 of the pattern and Erica has not had a chance to update the download on her site yet.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love your sweater! Beautiful.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi. Thought I would put mine on here as well.
Funny we both did similar green, I did the back cables as in the pattern sort of twisted in the middle.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. Thought I would put mine on here as well.
> Funny we both did similar green, I did the back cables as in the pattern sort of twisted in the middle.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I stand in profound awe! She has a gift that not many have. I am just amazed how simple she makes it look.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And so beautifully knitted, looks great!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great on you, wear in good health.


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Carolinesol, Great job!


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful, Carolinesol!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

For anyone just now jumping into making this sweater, there is one error on Page 6 of the pattern and Erica has not had a chance to update the download on her site yet.[/quote]

Peachy51, do you know what the error on page 6 is? Since I've already downloaded I would like to correct my copy. Thanks.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

questmiller said:


> This pattern was created by Erica Patberg after a photo was posted requesting a pattern. None was found, so amazing Erica created it!


Neat! :thumbup:


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Love it also the snow in the background.we are sweltering over here


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Carolinesol, thank you for the pics. Like I said, I stand in profound awe at you ladies ability. It doesn't get any better than this. You are an artist to be sure. TY again for pics.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just gorgeous and very unique.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Suzie1 said:


> For anyone just now jumping into making this sweater, there is one error on Page 6 of the pattern and Erica has not had a chance to update the download on her site yet.


Peachy51, do you know what the error on page 6 is? Since I've already downloaded I would like to correct my copy. Thanks.[/quote]

At the very top of pate #6 it says "Repeat these 2 rows for a total of 3 (4,5,5,6,7,8) times. 20 (21, 22, 28, 29, 30, 33) sts rem. Then decrease row every 4th row for a total of 4 times. 16 ( 17, 18, 24, 25, 26, 29) sts rem.

This next part: "Work 3 (4,5,6,6,7,8)" needs to be removed. It should just go to "BO all sts on next RS row.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> At the very top of pate #6 it says "Repeat these 2 rows for a total of 3 (4,5,5,6,7,8) times. 20 (21, 22, 28, 29, 30, 33) sts rem. Then decrease row every 4th row for a total of 4 times. 16 ( 17, 18, 24, 25, 26, 29) sts rem.
> 
> This next part: "Work 3 (4,5,6,6,7,8)" needs to be removed. It should just go to "BO all sts on next RS row.


Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is really unique...love it!


----------



## knittinsis (Jan 24, 2011)

This garment is stunning!! What a talent..


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty design!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

It's really nice!!


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

The pdf of the pattern is free for a week; thereafter, it will cost $7.00. Download it now! Looks like it's for an experienced knitter.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

If you haven't published that as a pattern, you should.
It's fabulous.


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

Penny K said:


> If you haven't published that as a pattern, you should.
> It's fabulous.


you can find the pattern here at Erica's website: www.cogknits.com
or do a Ravelry search for "erica's sunburst cardigan"

It was a fun knit and I love wearing it!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> Peachy51, do you know what the error on page 6 is? Since I've already downloaded I would like to correct my copy. Thanks.





gdhavens said:


> At the very top of pate #6 it says "Repeat these 2 rows for a total of 3 (4,5,5,6,7,8) times. 20 (21, 22, 28, 29, 30, 33) sts rem. Then decrease row every 4th row for a total of 4 times. 16 ( 17, 18, 24, 25, 26, 29) sts rem.
> 
> This next part: "Work 3 (4,5,6,6,7,8)" needs to be removed. It should just go to "BO all sts on next RS row.


Thank you for replying gdhavens  I got no e-mail notification of more responses on this thread and did not see the question. Just stopped by here by chance to see if there were any more pics.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

You are welcome! I have no idea why we sometimes stop receiving notifications even though we have not changed our settings. I have kept the last notification that I received, delete the earlier ones, then check back if I don't hear anything for awhile.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

OK quick Q: here
done w/1st hip shaping
now, that started on R2 of chart B
i'm back across starting bust A
so, i'm thinking started R2, came back would b R3
so bust shaping starts on R4 of chart B?
not budging an inch till i kno 4 sure! 
:lol:
NOPE it's gonna b R5, isnt it?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't use Chart B while you are doing hip and bust shaping. Use your instructions below Chart B and your cheat sheet. It won't follow along the Chart B.

Move it along!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm doing the directions below the chart, yes
cheat sheet is ok if i could print it out
printers on the fritz
jumping up & down the page every 2 seconds is the pits lolol
i only need 2 do chart B once
so y then is chart B there if we're not gonna use it?


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> OK quick Q: here
> done w/1st hip shaping
> now, that started on R2 of chart B
> i'm back across starting bust A
> ...


Just like Susan said, use the cheat sheet. Much less confusing. You went all the across on a purl row, so your next row will be a knit row (right side row) to start bust shaping on. The cheat sheet will give you row by row, and will tell you when, and where, to make cable crosses. Ignore chart B until all of your right hip and bust shapings are completed. If you put in a lifeline before starting the shaping, you will notice it starting to curve, as you go along because you will have more rows on the edges (the shapings) than in the center. It all works out in the end, though.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i kno-- lifeline looks all kattywallered, doesnt it?
wonder who's bright edea the lifeline was? they need 2 b in the knitting idea hall of fame!
TG4LL!!
OK u gals convinced me
gonna take a break then come back 2 it
thx heaps!!
(i luv u guys!!)


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> i'm doing the directions below the chart, yes
> cheat sheet is ok if i could print it out
> printers on the fritz
> jumping up & down the page every 2 seconds is the pits lolol
> ...




Cuz you'll be using it again after right shapings are done for the back of the body, then chart C and more (left) shapings. Or if you don't want to change the direction of the cable cross, you will omit chart C and do chart B all the way across the back and with the left shapings. ;-)


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

aaHAA!
got'cha
thankyee!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> aaHAA!
> got'cha
> thankyee!!


welcome.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Finished by sweater today.....


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

woo hoo!! gorgous! WTG!!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> Finished by sweater today.....


So beautiful. I bet you are glad that it is finished.
Mary Ann


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Jill2 said:


> Finished by sweater today.....


Looks very professional and I like the back cables - congratulations on the wonderful finish


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Finished by sweater today.....


Very nice. Well done.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Jill2, Good job!!! I love the color, and those buttons really set it off. It is beautiful!

I WILL get mine finished someday!!!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Jill2, Good job!!! I love the color, and those buttons really set it off. It is beautiful!
> 
> I WILL get mine finished someday!!!


Thank you!

I've no doubt that you will finish yours.....soon, right? :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, Jill2, I am on the second sleeve, so I SHOULD finish it soon, but have a couple of busy days, so who knows.

Every one of the posted sweaters has been GREAT! I am afraid mine might not fit into the GREAT category, maybe the O.K. category. LOL!!!


----------



## Bethe1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I finished mine today and unfortunately, it is way too small. But I have a good friend who is now the proud owner of my Version 1.0. Version 2.0 will be started once I know that I can get more yarn of the same dye lot. I only used about 3/4 of the yarn that the pattern called for, so if I can get more of it, I'll do another one for me (probably 2 sizes larger) in the same color. My friend will model it tomorrow, but here are the pictures so far. I'm very pleased with it! 

I do realize that the sleeve treatment is not what Erica intended, but I liked the curling up edge so I left it that way.

It's also a lot blue-er than the picture reflects. Tomorrow's picture with my model will be outside so hopefully the color will show up better.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! It's too bad it is too small, but I bet your friend is giggling over her good fortune.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Bethe1 said:


> I finished mine today and unfortunately, it is way too small. But I have a good friend who is now the proud owner of my Version 1.0. Version 2.0 will be started once I know that I can get more yarn of the same dye lot. I only used about 3/4 of the yarn that the pattern called for, so if I can get more of it, I'll do another one for me (probably 2 sizes larger) in the same color. My friend will model it tomorrow, but here are the pictures so far. I'm very pleased with it!


It;s beautiful, but I like the idea of Version 2.0 being for you. You got all the bugs out on Version 1.0.


----------



## Bethe1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm probably going to go up 2 sizes; the bust measurement just isn't a good gauge for me - I'm small busted, but broad shouldered!

My gauge was right on for st/in but too small on rows/in so if I use the same yarn again, I'll have to take that into account too.



RobbiD said:


> It;s beautiful, but I like the idea of Version 2.0 being for you. You got all the bugs out on Version 1.0.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wonderful job, Beth! Love the color!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Bethe1 said:


> I'm probably going to go up 2 sizes; the bust measurement just isn't a good gauge for me - I'm small busted, but broad shouldered!
> 
> My gauge was right on for st/in but too small on rows/in so if I use the same yarn again, I'll have to take that into account too.


Maybe go up one needle size? I guess we both have the same problem, broad shoulders. Way back when.... when I could wear size 2 jeans (long,long, LONG ago), I still had to buy a size 12 coat!


----------



## Bethe1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Robbi - I went to the 8's - I suppose I should try it with 9's. I don't think I would want it to be knit any looser, though..... I'm a size 6 in most things, sometimes an 8. I'm going to do a swatch in the 9's and see what it looks like.



RobbiD said:


> Maybe go up one needle size? I guess we both have the same problem, broad shoulders. Way back when.... when I could wear size 2 jeans (long,long, LONG ago), I still had to buy a size 12 coat!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Bethe1 said:


> Robbi - I went to the 8's - I suppose I should try it with 9's. I don't think I would want it to be knit any looser, though.....


I knit very loosley Beth. I had to drop to 4's. Dumb thing is, I got the gauge right on with 6's when I swatched, but it got bigger when I knitted it. Your stitches look great on the 8's. I share your apprehension with the 9's. Maybe try one size bigger for the sweater? Swatch with the 9's and see how your stitches look, I don't think I would go any bigger either. Maybe do chart A with 9's and see how it fits you? 40 rows isn't too much bigger than a swatch  (ooo..... did I really say that?) hee hee


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Bethel...your sweater is gorgeous!! If I missed the answer to my next "?" I am sorry to repeat it but where did u stop the icord? It's hard to see but it looks as if u continued it past the fronts? I also like the sleeve hem. My own sweater is on hold while I am finishing a promised WIP present for my BF as a thank you for putting up with us when we vaca at their home in FL the last 2 wks in May....watching this thread to see how others worked out their kinks so mine should be easy....I have done the sleeves & Chart A is finished but I am dreading the short row shapings so that was where I stopped. Glad I have all of my new KP forum friends to help if I need it.
Again, simply beautiful!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Lovely sweater and lucky friend. It really turned out nice!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Looooove the sweater. The hem finish is beautiful.
Like the sleeve too.
Don't get stuck on making this though .... want you back on the KAL &#128549;

I'm almost at the part where I change patterns for the top section, but I am off on holiday (again) so I don't think I will get much more done over the next month or so. Need to do something simple while I am navigator in the car! Going to try a mobius scarf.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

All of these sweaters are fabulous!!! Y'all have absolutely done a great job on them!!! And lucky, lucky friend!


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

love all the sweaters. hope mine will be as good.


----------



## Bethe1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Charlene - thanks! I started and stopped the I-cord just as the pattern instructs - on the bottom front where the decreases start/stop. I might be tempted to go on around on the next one -not sure. The short rows are a little challenging so just go slow, pay attention to the cheat sheet for your cable crossings and you should be fine!



charlenekbenton said:


> Bethel...your sweater is gorgeous!! If I missed the answer to my next "?" I am sorry to repeat it but where did u stop the icord? It's hard to see but it looks as if u continued it past the fronts? I also like the sleeve hem. My own sweater is on hold while I am finishing a promised WIP present for my BF as a thank you for putting up with us when we vaca at their home in FL the last 2 wks in May....watching this thread to see how others worked out their kinks so mine should be easy....I have done the sleeves & Chart A is finished but I am dreading the short row shapings so that was where I stopped. Glad I have all of my new KP forum friends to help if I need it.
> Again, simply beautiful!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Great job Beth!!!! Your sweater looks fantastic! Sorry that it came out too small, but it is still a wonderful accomplishment. Your next one will be perfect!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Bethe1, your sweater looks great. I know how you must have felt when it didn't fit. My gauge was perfect but the sweater was huge, soooo I frogged it and started over, this time it is a little snug but think I can stretch and block it again. I added extra buttons so that helps some. Again yours looks fantastic and just think how fast the second one will go.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is the cardigan I made for my mum. She was very pleased and it fitted her well.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Caroline, you have done a beautiful job on both sweaters and you and your mum looking stunning wearing them.
Great job!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Caroline, you have done a beautiful job on both sweaters and you and your mum looking stunning wearing them.
> Great job!


Thanks very much. I need to lose a bit more weight though compared to mum !!!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Here is the cardigan I made for my mum. She was very pleased and it fitted her well.


Both sweaters are just beautiful, as are the models!

RobbiD


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> Both sweaters are just beautiful, as are the models!
> 
> RobbiD


Thank you very much..


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job. Both are beautiful, the models too.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Against my better judgement, I post a picture of my finished sweater. Not becoming on me. But it's done. Now to diet, diet, diet! Oy vey!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Susan....your sweater is beautiful, as are you! You did an outstanding job!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Against my better judgement, I post a picture of my finished sweater. Not becoming on me. But it's done. Now to diet, diet, diet! Oy vey!


I disagree with you; your sweater is becoming on you . . . I've been wondering how it'd look on a fuller figure and I think it looks very nice. Diet if you want, but not because of the sweater. You look great!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and color. You should be proud of it.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> I disagree with you; your sweater is becoming on you . . . I've been wondering how it'd look on a fuller figure and I think it looks very nice. Diet if you want, but not because of the sweater. You look great!


My self esteem needed this after looking at myself in that sweater. Thank you!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i think it looks especially nice on you!
the tailoring gives any figure a curvy appeal
i, on the other hand, am built like a stick figure so hoping mine will help me look girly instead of like someones kid brother!
great job & pleasing color!!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

mom2grif said:


> Against my better judgement, I post a picture of my finished sweater. Not becoming on me. But it's done. Now to diet, diet, diet! Oy vey!


Very nice, well done. Pretty colour.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and a great job. I agree that it looks great on you. You're being too hard on yourself. It might look especially striking with a single color underneath, like all black or all white.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Susan, GREAT job on the sweater. Don't be so hard on yourself. Your sweater looks great on you; wear it proudly!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

mom2grif said:


> Against my better judgement, I post a picture of my finished sweater. Not becoming on me. But it's done. Now to diet, diet, diet! Oy vey!


Susan you picked a very pretty color and you look *great* in it!

Robbi


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

mom2grif said:


> Against my better judgement, I post a picture of my finished sweater. Not becoming on me. But it's done. Now to diet, diet, diet! Oy vey!


I think your sweater is very flattering on you and I like the color too. You did a great job!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful sweater! And it looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

So beautiful and lovely fit!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

You did a wonderful job on the sweater, and it looks wonderful on you. You can be so very proud! You look terriffic!


----------

